# 1&1 Webhosting PHP und MySQL



## chpa (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe leider eine Domain bei 1&1... 

jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob PHP und MySQL bei 1&1 Standard sind. Aus den Hilfeseiten wird man auch nicht schlau.

Ich habe einen Test gemacht ("hello world") aber immer wenn ich die Seite aufrufen möchte, gibt er mir eine 403er Fehlermeldung ! 

Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## versuch13 (18. Juli 2006)

Naja, eigentlich ist da doch schon alles sehr gut erklärt. Welches Paket hast du denn?


----------



## fanste (18. Juli 2006)

Wenn es der Webspace von deinem Internetanschluss bei 1&1 sein sollte (sofern du ihn von dort hast), ist keine dieser Erweiterungen dabei. Es ist dann nur ein reiner Webspace (5GB Traffic).


----------



## chpa (18. Juli 2006)

Ja genau, dass ist dieser Webspace vom internetanschluss. 

Ich blick da absolut nicht durch, wie ich da jetzt php und mysql anlegen kann...


----------



## christoph_hro (18. Juli 2006)

Leider musst du mit dem auskommen, was du hast. Nachträgliches Installieren wie auf dem lokalen PC ist bei Webspace von 1&1 nicht möglich. Hab das selbe Prob gehabt und mir dann zusätzlich WebSpace von 1&1 geholt, die hat dann PHP und MySQL.

MfG


----------



## chpa (19. Juli 2006)

O.k.

also müsste ich mit der Domani umziehen. Weißt du ob es da Probleme gibt, weil ja die Domain irgendwie mit zum Vertrag gehört. 

Ich hab schon bei meinem neuen Hoster nachgefragt (Domaxxx) und der hat mir gesagt, dass ich erstmal nachfragen soll.

_____________________
Interessanter Weblog zum Thema Social Bookmarking


----------



## Cheris (21. Juli 2006)

Hatte das selbe Problem, bin deswegen auch umgezogen. Ging ohne Probleme. Damit du die Domain beim anderen Anbieter übernehmen kannst, musst du einfach einen KK-Antrag ausfüllen und 1&1 zufaxen. Weitere Infos findest du bei 1&1.


----------

